# cpc's in california



## pontiflet (May 20, 2010)

if anyone has there cpc and looking for employment in northern california/walnut creek area please email me i have an opportunity for you my email is rodneypontiflet@frontier.com dont hesistate this could be a high paying permanent opportunity  thanks
                              rodney pontiflet

rodneypontiflet@frontier.com


----------

